# USA Ammo



## brianong18 (Oct 21, 2010)

I made an impulse buy tonight. I bought 550 rounds of 9mm from USA Ammo. 500 FMJ and 50 JHP. I saw a link for them on the big banner that shows ads near the top of the forum pages. I read the reviews and they were all positive. The FMJ rounds are once fired that I will be using at the range. JHP rounds are new that will be for home defense. They carry once fired JHP rounds but I figure I should spend more for rounds that will be used for protection.

Anyone have experience with ammo purchased from USA Ammo? I know I did this ass backwards by buying the ammo before posting this thread. I just went by the reviews on their site. This ammo is for a Glock 17. I figure it will take pretty much any ammo so I wasn't too worried.


----------



## SkippySanchez (Oct 18, 2021)

Do you have a link to the website? I'm not coming up with anything via Google.

Except this:









*___*
_I'd give right arm to be ambidextrous_


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Well they might have been in business twelve years ago.


----------

